# The Universal Encyclopedia of Scales



## ajrdileva

For music theory lovers,
check out this "Journey Through the Universe of Scales in 3 minutes" video showing all scales in music as seen in The Universal Encyclopedia of Scales. (pretty cool)






source: https://mdecks.com/theuniversalencyclopediaofscales.phtml


----------



## Bwv 1080

what is that number - every unique mode and inversion of Forte PC sets?


----------



## millionrainbows

Probably, but they would differ from _unique_ Forte sets in that they are tonal. They are scales, which are unordered sets, not ordered sets. Therefore, a Forte set which has been reduced-down to its unique components will have all the "modal" variants of that set as well.


----------



## Elsa52

https://www.amazon.com/Thesaurus-Melodic-Patterns-Nicolas-Slonimsky/dp/1258454165

I _love_ this book.

Some of his terminology is a bit confusing at first, but I've really gotten quite a lot from this book.

POST 7


----------



## mikeh375

Elsa52 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Thesaurus-Melodic-Patterns-Nicolas-Slonimsky/dp/1258454165
> 
> I _love_ this book.
> 
> Some of his terminology is a bit confusing at first, but I've really gotten quite a lot from this book.
> 
> POST 7


Ah yes, I have this too. My favourite is the ultra-infra interpolation of the Sesquiquadritone progression. Many a good toon to be had there...


----------



## Bluecrab

mikeh375 said:


> Ah yes, I have this too.


If it was good enough for John Coltrane, it's good enough for me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Here is a good explanation of how to actually use the Slonimsky Thesaurus book to create musical ideas:


----------

